# Couple of random practise shots...



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Practised a bit more lately with my SLR, here's a few random shots I've taken. What do you think?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

sibeliustalo? like the light / dark; prefer the bottom of the two water shots.

The rear of the volvo is good, too, but the path sign disturbs. The first one is overexposed, that could have probably been saved with a lower exposure and some curve work on a RAW.

Also like the country road one 

Bret


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Some nice shots :thumb:

I like both car pics and the single tree, hoping to get out myself and take a few pics tomorrow


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> sibeliustalo? like the light / dark; prefer the bottom of the two water shots.
> 
> The rear of the volvo is good, too, but the path sign disturbs. The first one is overexposed, that could have probably been saved with a lower exposure and some curve work on a RAW.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bret! Yes, it's Sibeliustalo. I was too lazy to remove that path sign from the second pic


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I really like 4 and also 5. I can't help but feel the first few are underexposed (I'm no expert)and the water shots could have been framed or croped better. However, good effort HJW:thumb: Is there anyone driving that car


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

some really nice shots in that collection there! keep up the good work!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

love this pic


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

why did u not post this one?


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

20RSport said:


> why did u not post this one?


It's already posted on another topic 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=98407


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I really like 4 and also 5. I can't help but feel the first few are underexposed (I'm no expert)and the water shots could have been framed or croped better. However, good effort HJW:thumb: Is there anyone driving that car


Yes, you can see me through the rear-view mirror :driver:


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

5, 6 and 7 all look superb


----------

